# الكودات العربية الموحدة - كود الوقاية من الحريق و إنذار الحريق-



## احمد عبد المعز (20 مايو 2009)

إرجوا المساعدة ممن لديه نسخة أو موقع يحتوى على كود الوقاية من الحريق و إنار الحريق و الصادر عن مجلس وزراء الإسكان العرب - جامعة الدول العربية-مركز بحوث الإسكان و البناء و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarhesh (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا نريد الكود المصرى:20:


----------



## خالد يسرى (26 أغسطس 2009)

الكود المصرى للحريق مكون من اربعة اجزاء و يباع بالمركز القومى لبحوث الاسكان و البناء بشارع التحرير و لن تجد منه نسخة على الانترنت.


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى

كل شيئ متاح 

الكود المصرى من هنا

تحياتى لكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي سيد
ألا يمكن إدراج الأكواد كملفات مرفقة ضمن موضوع مستقل في قسمنا
حيث أني عند الذهاب لمواقع التحميل لا يمكنني التحميل
مع تحياتي


----------



## أحباء فى الله (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## حمد على عطية (5 مايو 2010)

:73:نظراً لكونى صاحب شركة تعمل فى مجال تجارة أجهزة ومعدات الحريق ونظراً لصدور كود الحريق المصرى فإننى أريد أن أعرف هل هناك دورات تدريبية يتم عقدها للتعريف بالكود خاصة كيفية تصميم شبكات مياه الحريق والحسابات الهيدروليكية الخاصة بها 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaa mohamedm aboe (16 مارس 2011)

ممكن كود الحريق


----------



## q123 (28 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------

